# Mecate reins and snaffle bits?



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I've never used mecates. For me, I am most comfortable using thin leather split reins. The thinner the better, I just feel like I have a better "feel" of the bit.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I have some friends who use them and like them, (mostly the ones who are casual english riders) and some western ones, which seem to be a mixed bag-some like them and others find they get caught on the horn. I was just thinking about putting mine on one of my snaffle bridles, thinking it might be easier for my daughters to learn western, but maybe not....


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I like then & my friend uses them as well with her snaffle. I agree that because they are heavier than leather reins they do flop alot, which i dont like... I, however have cheated the system ****. I don't ride my arab in a snaffle for certain reasons & the slobber straps won't fit onto her regular bit (even though i bought the thinnest pair), so i went out & got those metal clips that you see on alot of reins & attached the straps to those!
What i do love about them is that with the rope it can be tied in a way that you can use it to lead & tie your horse safely. (though its a real pain in the keester when riding bareback!)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I ride english, so I use nice laced leather reins (with the leather to die for) on my paint, and cheaper rubber reins on my qh. :wink:

But to be serious, 2 or 3 years back before I switched to english I got the mecate with slobbers reins after the string on my leather western reins broke causing an accident. Well.... They are nice quality, but I didn't like them. They are reliable - no question on that, definitely not something that will break like my other reins did. But they are very heavy comparable to any other pair of reins I have and not nearly as nice on touch as good leather (so I can't ride without gloves although I have gloves on 100% times now even with my english reins).


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I see lots of people riding in these now-a-days. A girl at my barn rides them and I just don't like them. They do flop too much for my liking. I always liked leather split reins but my favorite pair these days are the wide braid cotton reins. Love them! So soft on your hands

I had a really nice set of leather reins that I had since I started riding...I lost them a few years back and have never found another pair to compare. So I switched to the cotton and haven't turned back unless Im showing.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a cheap pair of nylong roping/gaming reins. They're a little too short and Soda chews them so much that I'm worried the cheap glue is going to come undone. He's already chewed off the decorations and is working on the bit connection. Soooo..... I just ordered these. 
Quiet Control Reins (Equine - Horse Tack Supplies - Western Horse Tack - Reins) 

Hopefully I like them and I'll just have to soak them in something nasty. I don't want to get leather due to the chewing. **** mouthy horse


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres mine. They have really held up! I have different sets in different colors for different horses!

Flat Plaited Cotton Roping or Contest Reins: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Those might be next on the list if these don't work. 

I had some other gaming reins but they were way too short. Soda is quite a bit larger than he looks and I have to hold my arm 4" past his withers to give him enough rein to relax... It got really annoying, so I bought these nylon ones out of desperation. Didn't realize that they were glued together and now all the chewing is killing them.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I love my mecates; I am currently using horse hair mecates, and love the feel and function that they provide. I love how you can adjust your rein and lead length, as well as the function it plays on working a horse from the ground. I have found them quite useful so far.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I bought a pair used them once and that was it lol. They were way to long and the excess kept getting in my way, and then the leather end kept smacking my horse on the knee (they had a little leather smacker at then end of each rein) they also kept getting wraped around my foot... it was just a no for me. I liked the feel of them and i actually felt like i had a little more "control" but i just decided they werent for me and switched back to my regular leather split reins.


----------

